# Sunkist Sakura vs Orange Sunkist **Not the same**



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

What's up TPT shrimp lovers!

It seems many people have not heard about the "Sunkist Sakura" (Neocaridina heteropoda) shrimp and automatically they probably think it's this shrimp: "Orange Sunkist" (Caridina cf. propinqua)

These shrimp are two totally different shrimp species. Madness posted in one of my threads this nice article in Amazonas magazine, about Sunkist Sakuras (look on page 8 & 10). Check it out! (Thank you Madness)

Here's a picture of one of my "*Sunkist Sakuras*".










Just thought I'd point that out so everyone is CRYSTAL CLEAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

hahaha...that was me asking that in your thread.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Orange sunkist have that brackish shrimp hump and can change a variety of colors during saddled, mating, berried and are more of a see through orange. You Orange Sakura don't look anything like that.


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

If I remember correctly,,DK had some pictures of these awhile ago...Love that link to that magazine...Is that actual magazine or an internet displayed one???


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

GeToChKn said:


> Orange sunkist have that brackish shrimp hump and can change a variety of colors during saddled, mating, berried and are more of a see through orange. You Orange Sakura don't look anything like that.


Yup, we both know that. Just wanted to put this out so folks like Hedge Fund don't get confused due to the name similarities. roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jone said:


> If I remember correctly,,DK had some pictures of these awhile ago...Love that link to that magazine...Is that actual magazine or an internet displayed one???


The link is from here: http://amazonasmagazine.com/


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

Also, arent Sunkist Sakura also called Pumpkins?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I would love to do a Halloween tank, orange shrimp with black eyes, orange eyed black tigers, bunch of little gravestone decorations everywhere. lol.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

moonwasaloon said:


> Also, arent Sunkist Sakura also called Pumpkins?


I've not kept any Pumpkins yet to confirm if they're the same shrimp. However, I know they are different sources for sure. I'm guessing Pumpkins were bred in Asia, while Sunkist Sakuras in Germany.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I've not kept any Pumpkins yet to confirm if they're the same shrimp. However, I know they are different sources for sure. I'm guessing Pumpkins were bred in Asia, while Sunkist Sakuras in Germany.


Shrimp naming in the past couple of years has jumped all over the map. lol.


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

Shrimp strain naming is getting almost as bad a Dicus strain naming..LOLOL


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

jone said:


> Shrimp strain naming is getting almost as bad a Dicus strain naming..LOLOL


Yup, I agree.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

That Amazonas article makes it pretty clear that Orange Sunkist Sakura was bred in Germany.

I have never really heard an official statement on where the pumpkin neo came from but it seems pretty darn likely that it comes from the Asian breeders.

One more thing that makes all of this confusing is that places often label Caridina propinqua (which apparently has been given some new scientific name recently which things even MORE confusing) as "orange bee" shrimp.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Speedie: any of the locals that you distributed some of these Sunkist Sakuras to have experience with Pumpkin neos and feel like chiming in?

I only have peewee pumpkin neos or else I would send you a few to photograph.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

madness said:


> That Amazonas article makes it pretty clear that Orange Sunkist Sakura was bred in Germany.
> 
> I have never really heard an official statement on where the pumpkin neo came from but it seems pretty darn likely that it comes from the Asian breeders.
> 
> One more thing that makes all of this confusing is that places often label Caridina propinqua (which apparently has been given some new scientific name recently which things even MORE confusing) as "orange bee" shrimp.


My LFS labels them as orange bee, which is wrong. True orange bee's look almost like a super tiger X crystal. lol. So many names nowadays.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

BTW, Amazonas is apparently a well known German publication.

The English language version is new.

Apparently the guys behind the CORAL magazine are in charge of publishing the English language version.

It is available in both print and online from what I understand.

The debut issue is the one that has been linked to. Looks like a completely awesome magazine. I am probably going to subscribe when I get around to it. Great photos and some in-depth breeder profiles.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> My LFS labels them as orange bee, which is wrong. True orange bee's look almost like a super tiger X crystal. lol. So many names nowadays.


Every time I see/hear Orange Bee I get all excited and think that it is a caridina cantonensis 'Orange Bee' and then I find out that it is really just a propinqua (which not only is not a bee shrimp but won't even breed in freshwater).

The pictures of real orange bee shrimp on the planetinverts site make it look like a really cool shrimp. Has some of that whiteish patchy coating like hybrids like you mentioned or like some of the red tigers have a bit of. Some regular or supertigers have that as well now that I think about it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

madness said:


> Speedie: any of the locals that you distributed some of these Sunkist Sakuras to have experience with Pumpkin neos and feel like chiming in?
> 
> I only have peewee pumpkin neos or else I would send you a few to photograph.


Greenfish on here keeps Pumpkins. He's posted his shrimp up in a separate thread before and judging from his pics, they are not the same. I would need to see Pumpkins in person to be 100% sure, but from the pics the Pumpkins look to have more of a solid shell color. As for Sunkist Sakuras, I think (my opinion) the German breeders goal was to have them bright orange but yet still a bit translucent to show the beautiful yellow eggs on berried females. That, and now that I read that article in Amazonas mag, it makes sense because they want to make an Orange Rili!!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Greenfish on here keeps Pumpkins. He's posted his shrimp up in a separate thread before and judging from his pics, they are not the same. I would need to see Pumpkins in person to be 100% sure, but from the pics the Pumpkins look to have more of a solid shell color. As for Sunkist Sakuras, I think (my opinion) the German breeders goal was to have them bright orange but yet still a bit translucent to show the beautiful yellow eggs on berried females. That, and now that I read that article in Amazonas mag, it makes sense because they want to make an Orange Rili!!


Yeah, I had a whole paragraph written explaining how it seems like they get the color in different ways. The sunkist sakura seem somewhat transparent and the pumpkins look more like yellows that have turned orange (which is probably what they are).

I couldn't really explain it in a way that didn't make me feel like an idiot though so I deleted it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

madness said:


> Yeah, I had a whole paragraph written explaining how it seems like they get the color in different ways. The sunkist sakura seem somewhat transparent and the pumpkins look more like yellows that have turned orange (which is probably what they are).
> 
> I couldn't really explain it in a way that didn't make me feel like an idiot though so I deleted it.


lol well, now you can write that paragraph again and post it up here .


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I didn't see the name "sunkist sakura" anywhere in that article.. Only "orange sakura".. Why name it sunkist when sunkist already refers to propinqua? Definitely room for confusion. I think it should still be called Orange Sakura.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Any rough guide on costs of Sunkist Sakuras and Pumpkins?


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that pumpkins are down around $11-12 via official channels though you can get them in the swap and shop for less than that now that people have them breeding and are starting to sell them.

Once some of the Sunkist Sakuras that Nick spread around the bay area start to breed for people we will see what they start going for around here. Assuming that he stuck with the original plan to spread out the berried females that he got a bit.

Since both are neocaridinas though I expect both to be affordable by the end of the year (if not by the summer).


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

HolyAngel said:


> I didn't see the name "sunkist sakura" anywhere in that article.. Only "orange sakura".. Why name it sunkist when sunkist already refers to propinqua? Definitely room for confusion. I think it should still be called Orange Sakura.


I'm just calling them what my source tells me. There's no doubt they are indeed the same shrimp. Why they're not called "Sunkist" Sakura in the magazine, I don't know, sure beats me. :icon_roll


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

madness said:


> Once some of the Sunkist Sakuras that Nick spread around the bay area start to breed for people we will see what they start going for around here. Assuming that he stuck with the original plan to spread out the berried females that he got a bit.


I sold and gave away possibly up to 15 FAT/berried females to a few locals here... Not sure all of them are TPT members (lurkers maybe) but I have a gazillion hatchlings that are currently in my custody so it won't be long. I promise I won't sell them for an arm and a leg since these are "homegrown" and not imported. I also sent out a few to some TPT members who were brave enough to accept the no DOA shipping on these beauties. They all made it to their destination OK to say the least.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

speedie408 said:


> I'm just calling them what my source tells me. There's no doubt they are indeed the same shrimp. Why they're not called "Sunkist" Sakura in the magazine, I don't know, sure beats me. :icon_roll


There was an aquabid seller calling them Sunkist Sakura as well and he confirmed that they were neocardina (they were coming from Asia).


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> I'm just calling them what my source tells me. There's no doubt they are indeed the same shrimp. Why they're not called "Sunkist" Sakura in the magazine, I don't know, sure beats me. :icon_roll


Yeah, I mean, I do definitely agree with you that sunkist Sakura and orange Sakura are the same thing and not a propinqua species. But naming it sunkist Sakura over orange Sakura is just weird.. May it be just your source that is naming them that? From the article it seems like most other breeders that have them are referring to them as orange Sakura, but that could just be the way it's written and not a fact at all.. But it makes sense rather than renaming to sunkist.. Idk, just some thoughts. Thanks for the read ^^


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hedge_fund said:


> There was an aquabid seller calling them Sunkist Sakura as well and he confirmed that they were neocardina (they were coming from Asia).


Got a link?


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

I have some Pumpkins and they don't have orange legs like that one. Even the large adult female with an almost opaque, bright orange shell.
Do all the Sunkist Sakuras have orange legs like that, or is that one a really nice one?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

HolyAngel said:


> Yeah, I mean, I do definitely agree with you that sunkist Sakura and orange Sakura are the same thing and not a propinqua species. But naming it sunkist Sakura over orange Sakura is just weird.. May it be just your source that is naming them that? From the article it seems like most other breeders that have them are referring to them as orange Sakura, but that could just be the way it's written and not a fact at all.. But it makes sense rather than renaming to sunkist.. Idk, just some thoughts. Thanks for the read ^^


Here are 2 links for you bud, that shows my source probably isn't the only one calling them Sunkist Sakuras.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/7928-Photographs-for-the-Specie-List-wanted!

http://www.shrimpzone.com/?attachment_id=1720


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Some of the yellow/orange hybrids I got from John look exactly like the picture of the sunkist sakura you posted. I believe they are the same color morph of neocaridina...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

azjenny said:


> I have some Pumpkins and they don't have orange legs like that one. Even the large adult female with an almost opaque, bright orange shell.
> Do all the Sunkist Sakuras have orange legs like that, or is that one a really nice one?


Now that you mentioned about the colored legs, I'll have to do a double take later when i get home. I know for sure that not all of them are this pretty. There's still room for perfection to say the least.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Here are 2 links for you bud, that shows my source probably isn't the only one calling them Sunkist Sakuras.
> 
> http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/7928-Photographs-for-the-Specie-List-wanted!
> 
> http://www.shrimpzone.com/?attachment_id=1720


Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> Some of the yellow/orange hybrids I got from John look exactly like the picture of the sunkist sakura you posted. I believe they are the same color morph of neocaridina...


Do they have orange legs too? Jenny mentioned none of her Pumpkins have orange legs.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

You know, I just stared at my tank for like 15 minutes and while my brightest adult doesn't have orange legs, it looks like a couple of my juvies might. I've only got about 10, so we'll have to see how they turn out.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

azjenny said:


> You know, I just stared at my tank for like 15 minutes and while my brightest adult doesn't have orange legs, it looks like a couple of my juvies might. I've only got about 10, so we'll have to see how they turn out.


Awesome! Hope you got macro mode on your camera... :hihi: 

Post up some shots!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dumb question #1: These arent the same as TTs right?

Dumb question #2: Do you have any for sale bro?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Do they have orange legs too? Jenny mentioned none of her Pumpkins have orange legs.


Yea some have orange/yellow legs, others don't. Here's a picture of a berried yellow/orange hybrid with the same colored legs:










And then a male yellow with half-clear, half-colored legs:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Diwu,

When you say hybrid, you mean the female pumpkins were crossed with yellow males?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Dumb question #1: These arent the same as TTs right?
> 
> Dumb question #2: Do you have any for sale bro?


Lol Naww they aren't TTs bro. Way off mark 

I do have some FS but they're all females. :/ they're no longer berried either, hence the cheaper price. Fully saddled tho... But what's the use w/o a male right?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Diwu,
> 
> When you say hybrid, you mean the female pumpkins were crossed with yellow males?


I can't say for sure. Might be the other way around? John kept both orange neos and yellow neos together for quite a while. The offspring that resulted came out yellow/orange or yellow. I just bought a few off him and I have some that are deeper orange.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

[deleted]


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I am looking into my pumpkin tank right now.... Most if not all of the adult females have color in their legs. The males on the other hand dont. Even the darkest orange females legs are lightly colored orange.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Orange bees have been around for a few years now. I was selling them in 09. My source was Segrest Farms in Florida, who imports from all over, but mostly Asia. They list orange bees as Caridina propinqua.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> I am looking into my pumpkin tank right now.... Most if not all of the adult females have color in their legs. The males on the other hand dont. Even the darkest orange females legs are lightly colored orange.


Zid - did you get your macro lense yet? Snap some photos of those Pumpkins for us, to see how they look in real life . Utilize that Canon bro! haha



Robert H said:


> Orange bees have been around for a few years now. I was selling them in 09. My source was Segrest Farms in Florida, who imports from all over, but mostly Asia. They list orange bees as Caridina propinqua.


Robert - the point of this thread was to point out the fact that "Sunkist Sakuras" *are not* the same shrimp as the shrimp you once sold, "Caridina propinqua". Two totally different species as I pointed out. Propinqua shrimp will not successfully breed in fresh water. They are like Amano shrimp, which need brackish water for their zoes to survive.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Don't have them funds yet. Working on it.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> the point of this thread was to point out the fact that "Sunkist Sakuras" are not the same shrimp as the shrimp you once sold, "Caridina propinqua". Two totally different species as I pointed out.


Someone else mentioned Orange bees, which is what I was reffering to and why I mentioned it. What you are comparing is the German and Asian bred Neocaridina, two different breeds of the same specie right? All very confusing.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Robert H said:


> Someone else mentioned Orange bees, which is what I was reffering to and why I mentioned it. What you are comparing is the German and Asian bred Neocaridina, two different breeds of the same specie right? All very confusing.


lol go reread my OP Robert. :icon_smil

Yes we were also comparing Sunkist Sakuras vs Pumpkins but originally I was not referring to Pumpkins. Confusing... I know.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

oh, I am confused...:icon_frow I was reading the part about pumpkins... pumpkins are the Asian equal to sunkist sakura orange? Too many orange shrimp. I am just glad to see someone selling German bred shrimp.



> My LFS labels them as orange bee, which is wrong. True orange bee's look almost like a super tiger X crystal. lol. So many names nowadays.


This is what I was responding to, and why I posted the pic. Back in 09 they were called Orange Bees in the trade..through USA distributors like Segrest. So , its not just a recent thing.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is what the Germans are trying to perfect: Orange Rili Neo. Obviously this specimen is not perfect, but you can only imagine what the possiblities are when selectively bred.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> This is what the Germans are trying to perfect: Orange Rili Neo. Obviously this specimen is not perfect, but you can only imagine what the possiblities are when selectively bred.


Eww. I like the normal ones better. Lol. Never been a fan of the rilis though!

I'm trying to figure out how to get a good macro shot of my shrimpies. If I do I'll post some one here for pumpkin comparison.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

azjenny, if you have a decent camera on your cell phone you get get a $9 macro lens from amazon.com. It's cheap and works quite well. Only downside is that the shrimp literally has to be 1-2inches from your lens.

Thought that shrimp was infected at first or something Nick


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> azjenny, if you have a decent camera on your cell phone you get get a $9 macro lens from amazon.com. It's cheap and works quite well. Only downside is that the shrimp literally has to be 1-2inches from your lens.


Haha, actually I have one of those cheapie macro converters for my DLSR (a little embarrassed to say!) and it works great BUT it seems that I can never get the shrimp to come close enough to be in range. So... Same problem. We'll see what I can do.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

haha I've never been a fan of Rilis myself but I'm just showing you all what the breeders are up to with this breed of shrimp. If you read the Amazonas article posted earlier in the thread, you'll understand.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Pumpkin and sakura orange are the same. Most people will find that not all of their pumpkins are solid/opaque orange, hence sukura orange is just another fancy name for these guys. Just like sakura red vs. taiwanese fire red then we have painted fire red and now bloody mary. The grading increases based on the intensity of the color and percent coverage of the body.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

guppies said:


> Pumpkin and sakura orange are the same. Most people will find that not all of their pumpkins are solid/opaque orange, hence sukura orange is just another fancy name for these guys. Just like sakura red vs. taiwanese fire red then we have painted fire red and now bloody mary. The grading increases based on the intensity of the color and percent coverage of the body.


I guess in a sense they could be looked at as two different lines of the same shrimp. Or am I wrong about that?
Maybe the real test would be to see what happened when they bred... Speedie, you could send me one


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

azjenny said:


> Maybe the real test would be to see what happened when they bred... Speedie, you could send me one


Send me $20 and it's a DEAL for 2 saddled females! :wink:


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> I would love to do a Halloween tank, orange shrimp with black eyes, orange eyed black tigers, bunch of little gravestone decorations everywhere. lol.


Do it! That's a great idea.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

jone said:


> Shrimp strain naming is getting almost as bad a Dicus strain naming..LOLOL


lol guppies are worse... i see some at my local club with with 4-5 names in front of it cant keep up lol


speedie408 said:


> lol go reread my OP Robert. :icon_smil
> 
> Yes we were also comparing Sunkist Sakuras vs Pumpkins but originally I was not referring to Pumpkins. Confusing... I know.


Caridina cf. propinqua or Sunkist﻿ shrimp or one of the other 10 names get bigger then the neo oranges what ever you want to call them.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a few that have a white spot on the side like that. Not as big but still there.



speedie408 said:


> This is what the Germans are trying to perfect: Orange Rili Neo. Obviously this specimen is not perfect, but you can only imagine what the possiblities are when selectively bred.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

guppies said:


> Pumpkin and sakura orange are the same. Most people will find that not all of their pumpkins are solid/opaque orange, hence sukura orange is just another fancy name for these guys. Just like sakura red vs. taiwanese fire red then we have painted fire red and now bloody mary. The grading increases based on the intensity of the color and percent coverage of the body.


This makes sense. I was wondering what the difference is between Pumpkin and Sakura Orange.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> This makes sense. I was wondering what the difference is between Pumpkin and Sakura Orange.


Could be like with cherries. Difference of red color vs solid red body, no transparency, solid red legs, etc.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

A little late to the game but here are some pictures of my Pumpkins for comparison...
They do show a variety of orange coloring, and there is one that has a bit of that "rili" look to it...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice shots Jenny. Seeing your shrimp pics makes me think that these shrimp are probably the same shrimp.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked a million times, but can the Sunkist Sakuras be in the same tank with RCS without having to worry about them breeding cullable offsprings? I want to keep another shrimp besides RCS, my tank is too warm in the summer for CRS or tigers, and yellow shrimp will mix with RCS... 

Thanks!


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a million times, but can the Sunkist Sakuras be in the same tank with RCS without having to worry about them breeding cullable offsprings? I want to keep another shrimp besides RCS, my tank is too warm in the summer for CRS or tigers, and yellow shrimp will mix with RCS...
> 
> Thanks!


Nope. Unfortunately they are both Neocaridina Heteropoda so they would breed and the offspring, I believe, would end up looking like the wild type. Same as yellows.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

teh new name for propinqua is Caridina thambpillai, just as an aside, and its really not that new, just hasn't been widely discussed.

I am excited about all these orange shrimp as orange is my favorite color. I do think the price tag is a bit absurd as we all know how neos breed, lol. Looking forward to them coming down in price!

I also think its funny that traits we used to shun (clear patches) are now the rage  Such a fun hobby.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a million times, but can the Sunkist Sakuras be in the same tank with RCS without having to worry about them breeding cullable offsprings? I want to keep another shrimp besides RCS, my tank is too warm in the summer for CRS or tigers, and yellow shrimp will mix with RCS...


Babaulti?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

they would be fine with cf. babaulti


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

They had "Sunkist Sakura" at the LFS for $3.49.

Could this be them?










Taken with my Phone, but they look more orange in person.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

moonwasaloon said:


> They had "Sunkist Sakura" at the LFS for $3.49.
> 
> Could this be them?
> 
> ...


Hard to tell for sure but I think so.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

moonwasaloon said:


> They had "Sunkist Sakura" at the LFS for $3.49.
> 
> Could this be them?
> 
> ...


For only $3.49 each when pumpkins seem to be going for 10 a piece, I dunno. Could just be normal sunkist, Caridina thambpillai


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

^ +1. Pumpkins cost much more than that. They don't look like caridina, especially with no hump to indicate low form breeder. Looks like you bought some yellows IMO.


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

Actually couldn't buy them since i have no where to keep them! haha

They look much more orange in person. Click on the link to see the picture a little better.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/8994_IMAG0834c.jpg


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> For only $3.49 each when pumpkins seem to be going for 10 a piece, I dunno. Could just be normal sunkist, Caridina thambpillai


That's true. I wasn't thinking about price, just looks and from that they don't look like Propinqua, or Thambpillai


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

azjenny said:


> That's true. I wasn't thinking about price, just looks and from that they don't look like Propinqua, or Thambpillai


It's always so hard to tell with LFS's, they label shrimp all kinds of things. Sometimes mine will label sunkists as orange sunkist, sometimes as orange bee. They're the same shrimp in the tank, yet different names and they are certainly NOT orange bee's. lol.

They do look like neo's though, just not sure what kind cause pumpkins/sakura orange/orange juilius/whatever name are more expensive, so would be a good deal but I have feeling they are something else. Most LFS's are 2x the normal prices we get on here. C grade crystals at the LFS are like $5 a piece, low grade cherries $3 a piece, etc.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I went to my LFS today and they had sakura sunkist shrimp and they looked like orange neo's. They had the regular sunkist in another tank, and those you can tell what they are, so I would assume they are a orange neo. Were $4 a piece or 3/$10. If I only had room for another tank. lol.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow $3 for 10 is a great deal. You could totally buy that and sell on here for profit. I wonder why it is so cheap at the LFS near you...


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Wow $3 for 10 is a great deal. You could totally buy that and sell on here for profit. I wonder why it is so cheap at the LFS near you...


I dunno but they were orange neos, not orange sunkist who need the salt water for breeding. Those were in the tank above them. First time I saw them there. They also had black diamonds too, which I think are some kind of cardina or maybe paracardina. Looked like black crystals but smaller and the white is more muddy colored.


----------

